
Jonathan Kaplan Gets $10 Million for Grilled Cheese Startup "The Melt" - thetabyte
http://allthingsd.com/20110601/the-melt-demo-at-d9-grilled-cheese-what-if-there-were-an-app-for-that/
======
thetabyte
Note: I kind of dislike the negative connotation the author here (and on other
sites) seems to give. Kaplan gives valid logic--look at the money restaurants
make. Why aren't we getting into that? The streamlined ordering process--do it
on your phone, go pick it up--seems like a nice convenience. It might not be
big, but its another step closer towards hackers taking on existing
industries.

~~~
paulhauggis
"look at the money restaurants make."

Restaurants don't make that much money. Margins are slim and you basically
become a minimum wage employee for a few years before you can hire someone (if
that day ever comes).

"The streamlined ordering process--do it on your phone, go pick it up--seems
like a nice convenience."

It always sounds this easy.

